
America's most prolific serial killer was a serial liar - RealityVoid
https://www.esquire.com/entertainment/movies/a30148312/netflix-the-confession-killer-henry-lee-lucas-true-story-vic-feazell-interview/
======
RealityVoid
I get it that it's mostly an advertising piece for Netflix's series, but I did
find the piece interesting because of the way that law enforcement behaved
counter-productive because the incentives were broken.

